# 3D Spiel in Java



## Ralph (25. Jul 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte ein 3D Spiel in Java programmieren. In dem Spiel soll man durch Räume laufen und anderen Person begegnen.
Kann mir einer sagen, wie man einen solchen Raum erstellt? Wie ist mir egal.
Danke,
Ralph.


----------



## Angel (25. Jul 2004)

ähh, ich glaub ehe du irgendwas machst, solltest du erst mal die Tutorials durchlesen, denn ich glaube kaum das das hier jemand für dich programmiert....

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=596

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4821


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jul 2004)

Recht unkompliziert kannst du den Raum / die Räume z.B. mit einem IndexedQuadArray machen, wenns nicht so sehr schön werden muss, sonst nimmst du halt andere Subklassen von GeometryArray, oder baust dir extern ein .obj und loadest das, wie das geht, ist sehr ausführlich in Sun's 3D-Tutorial beschrieben.

Laufen: Du veränderst die TransformGroup der Kamera, die du so kriegst:

```
SimpleUniverse.getViewingPlatform().getViewPlatformTransform()
```

Die anderen Personen: Entweder du machst Bots, da musst du ne KI proggen, oder du machst das Spiel multiplayerfähig, da musst du Netcode machen.

Wenn das da oben für dich alles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 war, machst du das:


			
				Angel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähh, ich glaub ehe du irgendwas machst, solltest du erst mal die Tutorials durchlesen, denn ich glaube kaum das das hier jemand für dich programmiert....
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=596
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4821


Das geht nächste Woche vermutlich auch weiter.


Wenn du spezielle Fragen hast, kannst du sie auch gerne hier stellen, aber das ganze wird dir hier wahrscheinlich keiner (billig) programmieren .

PS: Danke, Beni, für den Smilie


----------

